# mojo ban



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

when are they gonna get rid of mojo at harsens? try the 5 year ban like shiaw.??


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Hopefully never... The last thing we need are all the bingo monkeys out in the state land marshes...:evil:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Roflmao, right on!


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Hopefully never... The last thing we need are all the bingo monkeys out in the state land marshes...:evil:


Thank you!!! Very well put!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosehunter31 said:


> when are they gonna get rid of mojo at harsens? try the 5 year ban like shiaw.??


correction...it was a 3 year ban at SRSGA.

If you're interested in seeing something like that, I've heard that it has been discussed. Just need someone to do the legwork to propose it to the DNR, just like we in the Shiawassee Flats Citizens and Hunters Association did. Best place to start is to talk with the organizations at Harsens, namely Harsens Island Waterfowlers, St. Clair Flats waterfowlers, or Blue Water chapter of MDHA. There is power in numbers, and if one or more associations back it, you have a decent chance.

If you want more info on how we developed it at Shiawassee, pm me


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

William H Bonney said:


> Hopefully never... The last thing we need are all the bingo monkeys out in the state land marshes...:evil:


hehe. made me chuckle some. :lol:


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> Hopefully never... The last thing we need are all the bingo monkeys out in the state land marshes...:evil:


I thought the whole point of state land was so everyone has a place to hunt. If you don't like it get some private land. I'm fairly new to duck hunting and I don't have any problem putting my time in and finding a good spot and shooting ducks. The only problem I do have is dealing with idiots who think they own the marsh. Nothing bothers me more than some guys telling me I'm in their spot when I got up at 3am to go get MY spot. Sounds like some dedication issues to me. Good luck, I'll be the guy with the mojo flock.
P.S. I don't hunt harsons


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

JOHNNY A said:


> I thought the whole point of state land was so everyone has a place to hunt. If you don't like it get some private land. I'm fairly new to duck hunting and I don't have any problem putting my time in and finding a good spot and shooting ducks. The only problem I do have is dealing with idiots who think they own the marsh. Nothing bothers me more than some guys telling me I'm in their spot when I got up at 3am to go get MY spot. Sounds like some dedication issues to me. Good luck, I'll be the guy with the mojo flock.
> P.S. I don't hunt harsons
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Johnny I think you missed the whole point. SGA hunters are a breed of their own. I suggest you hunt bingo a few times this fall before getting too uptight. Maybe a little insight is all that's needed

Its not a mojo issue so much as a hunter issue


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I wouldn't worry too much. They'd probably quit and go home after a few hours of waiting for a number. Either that or would be anchored along the numbered buoys in the channel. :lol:.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

limige said:


> Johnny I think you missed the whole point. SGA hunters are a breed of their own. I suggest you hunt bingo a few times this fall before getting too uptight. Maybe a little insight is all that's needed
> 
> Its not a mojo issue so much as a hunter issue


Maybe I came off a little strong, it wasn't much about mojos' either. I just see a lot of people on here talking bad about people who are new to the sport and it bothers me. I thought we were supposed to be about helping the sport grow and helping newbies. I was fortunate enough to meet a couple good people from this site out in the field that have taught me a lot. That's what it's all about to me as well as being a respectful hunter. Being successful is great, but teaching success means a lot more for the sport. As far as Shia, I need a better GPS and a better winch. Hopefully someday I'll make it out there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

JOHNNY A said:


> I thought the whole point of state land was so everyone has a place to hunt. If you don't like it get some private land. I'm fairly new to duck hunting and I don't have any problem putting my time in and finding a good spot and shooting ducks. The only problem I do have is dealing with idiots who think they own the marsh. Nothing bothers me more than some guys telling me I'm in their spot when I got up at 3am to go get MY spot. Sounds like some dedication issues to me. Good luck, I'll be the guy with the mojo flock.
> P.S. I don't hunt harsons
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


And I'll be the guy pounding ur flared ducks. It was a joke and with a little more time on this forum or waterfowl hunting in general you'd understand it.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

JOHNNY A said:


> Maybe I came off a little strong, it wasn't much about mojos' either. I just see a lot of people on here talking bad about people who are new to the sport and it bothers me. I thought we were supposed to be about helping the sport grow and helping newbies. I was fortunate enough to meet a couple good people from this site out in the field that have taught me a lot. That's what it's all about to me as well as being a respectful hunter. Being successful is great, but teaching success means a lot more for the sport. As far as Shia, I need a better GPS and a better winch. Hopefully someday I'll make it out there.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I couldn't imagine hunting without either. Technology is taking all the Fun out of it. Why u need a GPS for a managed area is beyond me. I couldn't imagine going into the wild without my GPS, let alone needing a better one. How good do u need it's got a point on it go to it.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

lewy149 said:


> I couldn't imagine hunting without either. Technology is taking all the Fun out of it. Why u need a GPS for a managed area is beyond me.


I don't do many managed hunts, went to PT. M once and didn't draw. I was talking way back in Shiawasse,never done it but after talking to a fellow member a few weeks ago it sounds like it gets pretty nuts way back there. Having never been out there I figured a GPS might help. I also rarely use my mojo anymore just the jerk string. We have 3 mojos that hardly get used anymore.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

my only problem with the mojos is when you dont get a push of birds coming down the local birds get used to them mojos and takes away from the quality of the hunts my .02 cents id just like to see them gone for a few years and it will show who the true hunters are from the non. Anyone who hunts shiaw.. wanna chime in and tell us how the hunting been there? ive heard mixed reviews. But i mean it gets sad ..last year at harsens saw a guy with 6 GHG mallards and 5 mojos and a vortex its takes away from the hunting if you ask me. Not being a hypocryte but somedays il run one just to keep up. but id much rather sit there with a jerkcord and some good calling and decoys and pound away at them


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

just ducky said:


> correction...it was a 3 year ban at SRSGA.
> 
> If you're interested in seeing something like that, I've heard that it has been discussed. Just need someone to do the legwork to propose it to the DNR, just like we in the Shiawassee Flats Citizens and Hunters Association did. Best place to start is to talk with the organizations at Harsens, namely Harsens Island Waterfowlers, St. Clair Flats waterfowlers, or Blue Water chapter of MDHA. There is power in numbers, and if one or more associations back it, you have a decent chance.
> 
> If you want more info on how we developed it at Shiawassee, pm me


sorry 3 year thank u


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

JOHNNY A said:


> Maybe I came off a little strong, it wasn't much about mojos' either. I just see a lot of people on here talking bad about people who are new to the sport and it bothers me. I thought we were supposed to be about helping the sport grow and helping newbies. I was fortunate enough to meet a couple good people from this site out in the field that have taught me a lot. That's what it's all about to me as well as being a respectful hunter. Being successful is great, but teaching success means a lot more for the sport. As far as Shia, I need a better GPS and a better winch. Hopefully someday I'll make it out there.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Its not so much about the newbies as just bad hunters and common sense I mean your not gonna hit ducks at 70 yards period. Ive seen guys year after year skybust and call like they have a party flute. And thats the problem with alot of guys they abuse the system and dont have respect for what we got nothing against you at all. just sayin


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

guys are still going to skybust whether ducks are 70 yards over a MOJO or 70 yards over a set of decoys. I would love to see a MOJO ban. But I'd really love to see managed areas go to 2 3/4" shells with smaller shot. Guys are out there shooting 3 1/2" shells with BB's...come on...

They watch videos where pros shoot ducks at 70 yards (or more) and think they can do it, too. 

"Aww, hell, let's give this one a try..." boom!

Heck, step it up one more notch: only let guys take in a dozen shells to managed areas instead of 18.
They'd think twice about "Tryin' em" when they're running out of shells in an hour.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

fishing extreme said:


> guys are still going to skybust whether ducks are 70 yards over a MOJO or 70 yards over a set of decoys. I would love to see a MOJO ban. But I'd really love to see managed areas go to 2 3/4" shells with smaller shot. Guys are out there shooting 3 1/2" shells with BB's...come on...
> 
> They watch videos where pros shoot ducks at 70 yards (or more) and think they can do it, too.
> 
> ...


You realize most 2 3/4 are no different than 3 inch right? Plus they carry the same speed as 3.5 inch shells so they will carry the same distance. Second you have to enforce the shell limit for it to be effective.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fishing extreme said:


> guys are still going to skybust whether ducks are 70 yards over a MOJO or 70 yards over a set of decoys. I would love to see a MOJO ban. But I'd really love to see managed areas go to 2 3/4" shells with smaller shot. Guys are out there shooting 3 1/2" shells with BB's...come on...
> 
> They watch videos where pros shoot ducks at 70 yards (or more) and think they can do it, too.
> 
> ...


if you don't think mojo's don't contribute to sky busting, you have not hunted a managed area at the end of october/early november. 

if you can't understand what i'm trying to point out, you really have no clue to what the ban was for or the reason why it was enacted.

limiting the amount of shells does nothing for me, it makes my hunt shorter and caps it whether i'm shooting excellent or ******. smart move. lets limit someone who does it RIGHT. its kinda like gun control...lets take away guns because they kill people.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if you don't think mojo's don't contribute to sky busting, you have not hunted a managed area at the end of october/early november.
> 
> if you can't understand what i'm trying to point out, you really have no clue to what the ban was for or the reason why it was enacted.
> 
> limiting the amount of shells does nothing to me, it makes my hunt shorter and caps it whether i'm shooting excellent or ******. smart move. lets limit someone who does it RIGHT. its kinda like gun control...lets take away guns because they kill people.


Come on kid you only need 11 shells and that's only if 2 stupid geese pop in :what:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I couldn't stand if dogs were required . You think non stop calling sucks, how about non stop blowing on a whistle? Or someone's dog in ur spread. I believe most people shouldn't own a dog n if can't control ur dog don't reproduce.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

there is a certain waterfall orginization that donates a check up 50,000 to harrsen every year 
And goose I know what you are talking about zones everyone problem is they the bingo board numbers instead of playing the wind or weather condition I can always manage to almost limit out on my trips their becasue of my zone knowledge where to set up 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Hey where do I find out how much money the dnr spends on managed areas? Sorry, back to the thread. Feel free to pm as to not derail/hijack.


another email barb question. not sure if its available anywhere online.

i can do the math for you at ours off top of my head pretty easily. 1 office girl (connie) 1 manager (vic) 1 tech (butch). connie and vic are full time employees, butch is temp. then you have fuel, equipment maintenance costs, utility bills, etc.. during fall they hire 2 part time tech's to help at the draws.

keep in mind these DNR workers do more than run srsga, they interface with the farmers of the floodplain, provide checkstation for the county, etc.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> another email barb question. not sure if its available anywhere online.


What? the question or the answer? Who's Barb?


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Didn't think before I typed, I'm on it.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

BIRD BARREL said:


> there is a certain waterfall orginization that donates a check up 50,000 to harrsen every year
> And goose I know what you are talking about zones everyone problem is they the bingo board numbers instead of playing the wind or weather condition I can always manage to almost limit out on my trips their becasue of my zone knowledge where to set up
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


its ok il let them play the bing board they always leave the better spots open bc of wind anyways haha


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Not worth wasting a shell on IMO, because they just fly too darned fast for me to hit.
> 
> 
> My North Dakota buddies gave me **** last fall for not shooting at a flock that came in too.


What, no flock shooting?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

WoW. said:


> What, no flock shooting?


nope. They took their geese, and I let a couple land right in the spread. They looked at me and said what the f***? I flushed them and let them fly away. Again, not worth a shell for me :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> What? the question or the answer? Who's Barb?


Not sure if the numbers are available on-line, but it should be available through the DNR (Barb Avers is the place to start). But I can tell you without hesitation, the daily/annual fees do not come anywhere near to approaching the cost to maintain/run the managed waterfowl areas. They are one of the biggest money-losing operations that the DNR has going. Which is why part of the Michigan Waterfowl Legacy initiative is trying to secure stable funding into the future


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Not sure if the numbers are available on-line, but it should be available through the DNR (Barb Avers is the place to start). But I can tell you without hesitation, the daily/annual fees do not come anywhere near to approaching the cost to maintain/run the managed waterfowl areas. They are one of the biggest money-losing operations that the DNR has going. Which is why part of the Michigan Waterfowl Legacy initiative is trying to secure stable funding into the future


see i hate saying that. srsga isn't just a waterfowl area tho....and why do duck hunters have to foot the bill solely? why do duck hunters have to "cover" it? lol i know it sound weird but that place gets used all year long, we just happen to flood it come october and "use" it.

deer hunters should have to "pay" for it.
Bird watchers should have to "pay"for it.
varmint hunters should have to "pay" for it.
carp hunters should have to "pay" for it.
nature walkers should have to "pay" for it.

etc....theres more that use it. the point is, we already "paid" for it in our general taxes years ago. that allotted money got stolen and now we have to "pay" for it again by the hunters which is bs.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> see i hate saying that. srsga isn't just a waterfowl area tho....and why do duck hunters have to foot the bill solely? why do duck hunters have to "cover" it? lol i know it sound weird but that place gets used all year long, we just happen to flood it come october and "use" it.
> 
> deer hunters should have to "pay" for it.
> Bird watchers should have to "pay"for it.
> ...


If you had been at the SFCHA meeting last week evilsmile had to give you a shot there :lol, you would have heard Barb saying that exact thing. She was pretty vocal about the fact that everyone should pay to keep these areas up and running. She said the DNR is actively working their angles and hopes to have something in place in the near future, but it's a very slow process to get the birders, mountain bikers, berry pickers, shroomers, etc. all on board with paying their fair share.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'd think there is tremendous risk in letting non-duck hunters have a monetary interest in how it is run.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd think there is tremendous risk in letting non-duck hunters have a monetary interest in how it is run.


Agree. Be careful what you wish for  Which is one of the reasons (IMO) the DNR is moving slowly and strategically on this. 

I know the guy who headed up the committee that researched funding sources for state parks, which ultimately led to the new passport system that was signed into law. They did surveys of all users of state lands, and asked a lot of pointed questions. The results were eye-opening, and led them to the same conclusion...be careful what you wish for .


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Agreed, best to keep it as is maybe do some benifits or Raffles to drum up money.


----------

